# Looking Down



## mygrain

Here is the sidewalk brickway to Rowan Oak (Wm Faulkner's house)...


----------



## mygrain

AWWWWW COME ON!!!! I know some one has a shot of thier shoes or something!!!


----------



## magali

looking down ? like this ?




or like this ?


----------



## surfingfireman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Magali! Wow. I LOVE *that* perspective of the Eiffeltower! I have never before seen it photographed like this!

Now, where's my "looking down"-photo then???

This one's very old, older than 5 1/2 years, but it is the only "Looking Down"-photo in all my collection that I remember having taken...





It is me looking down from the watchtower in a wild animal park to the picnic tables where my family and my friends family are having a picnic.

Just as an explanation (take it as posted in brackets) the place from where I looked down:




_Summer 1999_


----------



## triggerhappy

"I said DON'T look down!"


----------



## mygrain

Thanks guys!!! For a few moments there I felt all alone.  Great shots folks.  

Hey trig great expression..is that you?


----------



## triggerhappy

Yeah, that's me!  One of these days I'll try and post a slightly more flattering portrait


----------



## mygrain

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's me!  One of these days I'll try and post a slightly more flattering portrait



I don't know this one has a lot of character.


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Labonte

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

Wow! Very detailed!


----------



## mygrain

Holy crap!! great shot Labonte!!!


----------



## Tammy

Edited due to broken link


----------



## SQ Bimmer

Magali: When I was in 2nd grade I went to Paris, France and I remember standing on the same level you took those photos. When I saw your photos I was going to ask you where they were from since I recognized teh perspective! I can still remember seeing my uncle walking across the area down there in the 2nd photo, and seeing the street performers doing their jobs. One that comes to mind was a chinese woman wrapping herself with aluminum foil. Anyways, I couldn't figure out where you were in those photos until I read LaFoto's post! Thanks for the memories from the past. I will post a looking down photo here soon.


----------



## captain-spanky

closest thing i've got to 'looking down'


----------



## Sergiozal

*Link gone *


----------



## Paradigm_Shift

Cool shots....


----------



## ShutteredEye

The view from 630 feet above the Missouri ground. Or better known as "Looking down from the St. Louis Arch."
*Link gone *


----------



## spiralout

Edited due to broken link


----------



## thebeginning

nice one spiralout! i love it


----------



## mygrain

All of these from such high point of view make my head feel funny...delirium?


----------



## black_z

the grand canyon from 36,000 feet...


----------



## LaFoto

This last one doesn't make me nearly half as dizzy as Sergiozal's pic right down from Eiffeltower in Paris or moutainlander's photo down the St. Louis Arch :shock:. Those two instantly make me feel like I'm falling.
OK, so I not only leave a comment here, this is the only spontaneous "Looking-Down-Photo" I can come up with:

*Link gone *

Aargh: if only I had swept the floors beforehand.....!!!!!!   :er:


----------



## LaFoto

*Link gone *

OK, this is not far down, but it is from a higher point and it is looking down and may well revive this thread .


----------



## iflynething

I have recently started to experiemnt with aerial photography.

I fly Remote Controlled (R/C) Aircraft and I made a simple mount for my R/C helicopter to hold my point and shoot (oh wait, the only camera I have!)











~Michael~


----------



## LaFoto

Your idea of creating a special theme thread on Aerial Photography made me think of an existing theme thread here in the Photo Themes, Michael, which is called "Looking down" and means all sorts of "looking down" (if you go through the submissions) ... including the view from a plane, so I thought I might merge the two threads and your aerial photos can go in here from now on. Hm?

Don't I have another submission for this thread to bring it back to life??? Not now ... but there are some that might :scratch: ... yes. In time...


----------



## iflynething

Ok. Sounds good. I haven't positioned my camera to actually point DOWN yet...but will do that in the future and post them.

~Michael~


----------



## dangerwoman

http://static.flickr.com/72/201375771_04d4124ce3.jpg?v=0


----------



## russrom

I like them all.


----------



## sthvtsh

mygrain said:
			
		

> Here is the sidewalk brickway to Rowan Oak (Wm Faulkner's house)...



It's absolutely amazing and beautiful, to my eyes.


----------



## sthvtsh

*1 link gone *


----------



## iflynething

That kayak looks like a little toy. You look very high up!

~Michael~


----------



## Knopka




----------



## LaFoto

Wow, this is quite a bit of looking down! You were in a PLANE for these, weren't you? Cool.
I might add the pics I took from out of the plane when we left from Kennedy Airport in April... I think some of those might well go with the theme, too, now that I come to think of it and feel inspired by your looking-down-photos here, Knopka!


----------



## Knopka

Happy to help, LaFoto ! These were taken from a little Cessna plane, here in Connecticut. I was lucky enough to fly with a famous local aerial photographer, Morgan Kaolian. It was a blast!


----------



## LaFoto

Here they are then.





















I think all these show Long Island!?!?!


----------



## iflynething

Great pictures!!

~Michael~


----------



## J7CK

*Link gone *


----------



## OB-LL426

The normal shoe shot xD




And then looking down from the St.Augustine Lighthouse.


----------



## bradster76

Looking down the locally famous spiral staircase of a fiber plant.


----------



## BonzoHarry




----------



## jdjd1118

Here's my contribution to looking down:


----------



## RobinAK

The "Howlin' Dog Saloon" in Fox, Alaska.


----------



## LaFoto

Looking down a serpentine road on the Italian side of the Alpes (and John, wow, you commented on that one on Flickr already, thank you!!! ):


----------



## Rob_W

Blacbpool Tower


----------



## javier




----------



## LaFoto

Found another one fitting this theme ...


----------



## camz

Lafoto funny how I always post after you on these threads...no worries I'm no stalker


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## lvcrtrs

triggerhappy said:


> "I said DON'T look down!"


 

So sorry but  isn't this the look when your pee is the wrong color.


----------



## lvcrtrs

Went to the Battleship New Jersey, which I highly recommend. Bonus - 5 minute walk from the Adventure Aquarium (great little family jaunt).

*Looking down the hatch.* Actually I didn't look. I stuck the camera out and over. The tour guide said he was glad to see the strap around my wrist as he has had to go down and get cameras before. :gah:







*Looking down the corridor. How'd you like to be the electrician. See all the wires right side and on the ceiling?*





*Looking down the front of the boat.*


----------



## javier




----------



## epp_b




----------



## Daki_One




----------



## mikemicki

looking down.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## icassell

From the top of the ferris wheel at the Arizona State Fair


----------



## icassell

Looking down on Ruth Glacier next to Mt. McKinley, AK


----------



## icassell

Looking down into a Titan Missile Silo







(Titan Missile Museum outside Tucson, AZ)


----------



## LaFoto

Looking down into the entrance part of the old tunnel underneath the River Elbe in Hamburg from the top of the stairs.


----------



## icassell




----------



## camz

Ian I like it!

Here's one with my son this afternoon testing the TT5's.


----------



## icassell

camz said:


> Ian I like it!
> 
> Here's one with my son this afternoon testing the TT5's.


I don't know what TT5s are, but I like the image alot


----------



## camz

icassell said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ian I like it!
> 
> Here's one with my son this afternoon testing the TT5's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what TT5s are, but I like the image alot
Click to expand...

 
Thanks Ian

The TT5s are radio triggers for off camera flashes by Pocket Wizard.  Just got them last week and sure makes life easier with the E-TTL and High Sync capabilities .


----------



## icassell

Ah, OK ... I've been considering some Cactus triggers, but haven't got around to it  yet.


----------



## LaFoto

0003_FlightToHeathrow von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0004_FlightToHeathrow von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0005_FlightToHeathrow von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr




0014_FlightToHeathrow von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Hmmm, Ive got a few that will fit in here I think.




NIK_6625 by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Rainbow River aerial by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr




Overhead by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## lovemeformetori

Top of the John Hancock Observatory

On an overpass in downtown Chicago


----------



## LaFoto

0001_FromAir_IslaDePortoSanto von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## Rick50




----------



## LaFoto

0382_Lisbon_TorreDeBelém by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0453_Lisbon_ViewFromExpo98AerialTramway by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0496_Lisbon_HousesBelowAquedutoDasAguasLivres by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




0503_Lisbon_HousesBelowAquedutoDasAguasLivres by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

the ghats of Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Enjoying the view together - Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Asleep, oblivious to the huge market being set up around him - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching the reconstruction at Ground Zero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rowing leisurely with her feet - Tam Coc, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The Great Wall of China by Phil Marion, on Flickr




cyclist on Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




one of several Sana'a souks by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Hovering over a highway in Ottawa - Gatineau balloon festival by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Yonge street subway in a fog by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Taken from the village of Hoteib - remote Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fruit market - Amman, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Grand Canyon West Airport by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Canada&#x27;s most decorated ice dance team 2010 Olympic champs Tessa Virtue and Scott Moir - Canadian National Exhibition by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Last minute of play in the third period by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Years of erosion evidenced by the barren landscape of the Grand Canyon - taken from a helicopter by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Marble stairway  - The National Gallery of Art, Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## woolybear




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Sun&#x27;s first rays over remote Haraz mountain terracing - Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Happy water buffalo oblivious of his grim future - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Woman lining pirogue boats with tall grasses in the Niger River - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




guard - Junagarh Fort, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Hanoi night traffic by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Roman Amphitheatre - Amman, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Afternoon checkers fun - Chinatown, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Staircase in National Portrait Gallery - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## limr

Shells by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Train in fog by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Christmas ball by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## limr

Bird by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Into the tunnel by limrodrigues, on Flickr





Don&#x27;t look down by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Caribana Parade by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Parliament Hill guard - Ottawa by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rainy day Thursday - looking down from Massey Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ottawa subdivision by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Tourist laden gondolas ply the narrower canals of Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Only nightfall or driving rain clears Piazza San Marco (St. Peter&#x27;s Square) - Venice Venezia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Central business district in B&amp;W - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The view from Jaigarh Fort - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Inside &quot;Well of Death&quot; - Pushkar Camel Fair by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Smog filled sunset over Jaipur from Nahargarh Fort by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chand Baori stepwell near Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

Rooftops of Bundi., India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

looking down from Massey Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Brick and chain - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of Woodbine Beach on a frozen wintry morning - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

balloon festival - Gatineau, Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Wave pattern from longboats on Inle Lake - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Elderly gentleman arriving at Toronto City Hall by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## AlanKlein

At 35,000 Feet by Alan Klein, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

...but it&#x27;s kinda small for me to do laps in by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Part of perimeter fortification wall of Taragarh Fort - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fallen maple leaf on boardwalk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Selfies in the rain - Palazzo della Ragione, Verona, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fisherman on Inle Lake- Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn at the Beaches by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Philmar

A (s)hell of a great photo - Celestun beach, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Philmar

small insect in Rincon de La Vieja National Park - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

balloon festival - Gatineau, Quebec by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Large stalactite perched ominously over tourists in Suytun cenote - Valladolid, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Part of an alfombra - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flower power by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

View through clear floor of Cable car Lantau Island Hong Kong.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

waiting in vain - Guanajuato, Mexico by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Atrium of the Grand Hyatt Shanghai by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49

Cable car to Lantau Island Hong Kong




Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Jack frost on a maple leaf on the Woodbine Beach boardwalk - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Supertree Grove at Gardens by the Bay - Singapore by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

From above Notre Dame, Paris by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rainy day walk on the famous sidewalk in Copacabana - Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

Limes for sale - San Marcos La Laguna, Guatemala by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Autumn frozen in winter - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Derrel




----------



## Philmar

Interesting street snacks - Sittwe, Myanmar by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Watch your step


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## stk




----------



## Gardyloo




----------



## Space Face




----------



## Philmar

Scarborough Bluffs Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## Philmar

Lake Street El tracks - Loop, Chicago by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spiral stairs by Donato Bramante at Vatican Museums. Vatican City by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## javier

Things are looking up by Javier&#x27;s StreetVisionLA, on Flickr


----------



## javier

Four by four by Javier&#x27;s StreetVisionLA, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the view from Scarborough Bluffs by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter




----------



## Philmar

streetsweeping the cobblestone streets of San Miguel de Allende, Mexico by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glen Stewart Ravine by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

Les


----------



## TATTRAT

VaBeach Town Center by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15

TATTRAT said:


> VaBeach Town Center by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


Nice shot


----------



## Philmar

Wave pattern from longboats on Inle Lake - Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Yemeni architecture - Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Sandbridge by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Flower from Kew Gardens by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## nugentch




----------



## Philmar

Rogers Centre (Skydome) roof open from CN Tower by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Terrier

The Shot Tower, Taroona, Tasmania.





The view from the top.





Looking down from the inside.


----------



## mjcmt

Looking down upon staff quarters. Cape Hatteras lighthouse, NC, 2007
Scanned from Kodak Gold 200 35mm film. Shot with Nikon FM2n and 35mm lens.


----------



## Philmar

CN Tower view by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Glen Stewart Ravine by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

